# How do you get 'em off the gig?



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually just shake 'em off, but once in a while they get stubborn. Maybe stuck through bone? I've seen a couple of "gizmos" that people have rigged up, either attached to the deck or the cooler. I've yet to see one that I'd say "that's just what I want". Anyone use or have seen a reallycool device/method?

Thanks!


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Shut the lid on the ice chest and snatch them off, works every time. I saw one one time on the internet that a guy had made out of a plastic tote. He cut a piece of aluminum to fit the top of the tote and screwed it down, then notched out the center so the gig would slide up in it with the fish under the aluminum. When you snatched up on the gig, the fish fell into the tote. I will see if I can find a picture of it.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is the link to making a flounder box.

I just use the method of sticking the flounder in the cooler, closing it and pulling the gig out. Of course this is using the Seastriker gigs with their smaller barbs. I just bought a couple B&M heads with aggressive barbs so I may have the same problem soon.

http://www.niterangercharters.com/flounderbox.html

Start with this...












End with this.......


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *wareagle22 (8/4/2008)*Shut the lid on the ice chest and snatch them off, works every time. I saw one one time on the internet that a guy had made out of a plastic tote. He cut a piece of aluminum to fit the top of the tote and screwed it down, then notched out the center so the gig would slide up in it with the fish under the aluminum. When you snatched up on the gig, the fish fell into the tote. I will see if I can find a picture of it.


Like this ?



















I have always just shut the lid and snatched on the gigto get them off also but I have screwed up some coolers doing it to. Tom, I was going to rig me up a pole with a spear tip on it but never got around to it. Should make it a whole lot easier to get them off


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The speer point would work, but now you would have fish goo all over your hands and for me wearing glass's the fish would flop and get them screwed up.



I use the cooler and slam the lid. Rake the Flounder off that way.



but I have thought of using alum angle mounted inside the cooler in the shape of a V to do what is shown in the pix's. I want my fish on ice quickly.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *X-Shark (8/4/2008)*The speer point would work, but now you would have fish goo all over your hands and for me wearing glass's the fish would flop and get them screwed up.
> 
> I use the cooler and slam the lid. Rake the Flounder off that way.
> 
> but I have thought of using alum angle mounted inside the cooler in the shape of a V to do what is shown in the pix's. I want my fish on ice quickly.


I snatch them off the same way but it is hell on the ice box. The lid on mine is busted from the abuse it has taken already. I have also put some thought into a device that fits inside the box to help pull them off but I haven't come up with anything I think will hold up yet.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

i have a similiar set up on my boat except the notch for my gig is actually cut into my deck on my boat with the tote under the deck and it works great i just put them on ice when i get done fishing that night .


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

I snatch them off the same way but it is hell on the ice box. The lid on mine is busted from the abuse it has taken already. I have also put some thought into a device that fits inside the box to help pull them off but I haven't come up with anything I think will hold up yet.[/quote]

Any cooler you use for floundering is usually useless for anything else after about 3 or 4 trips. Ifthe lid breaks, I just place the drink cooler on top, sobig fish don't open it and flop out. Reattach/repair the lid before the next trip. 

Of course my setup is not near as elaborate as most ofthe ones I see posted here. I'm pretty old school about it.Tiller stearing on my boat, two deep cycle batteries,a couple of lights(with spares in the boat), and a couple gigs.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i use the cooler lid method also...just close the lid, put my foot on it and pull. works every time. fortunatly i havnt broke a lid yet...knock on wood!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I havent broken any lids yet either. What size cooler are you using? I use a 90qt and it has held up well. It does seem to chewup the edgespretty good though.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I use a 120 qt Igloo. It probably wouldn't be in as bad of shape as it is now if it weren't for trying to pull off so many Sheephead. When you put a good head shot on one it takes both feet and maaybe a little help from your partner to get a big one off!!! The idea of having the tote with a groove seems like it would work great but most of my trips are all nighters so I have to have something with some insulation.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

We use a large round plastic tote that has two rope handles on the sides and I have cut a board to fit the top and I cut a large pie section out of it and strip tied it to the tote. I then cut a relief slot that is similar to the bottom side of a male BlueCrab. When we stick one, we have to tote turned around facing the outboard with the slot towards us. We put the gig down inside andjust simply pull back and the Flounder falls off no problem. Very similar to the tote already shown. Once we are done and heading home is when they get ice, we usually don't stay out long.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> We use a large round plastic tote that has two rope handles on the sides




Those are actually called Muck Buckets.



Used to clean Horse S#*t out of the stalls. That was the original intention for them anyway. You will see them all the time in barns on a farm.


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't usually go by myself, so my buddy holds the top of my livewell/seat while I put the fish on the other side and pull. I usually fill my livewell with ice and a little water and throw them in there. It's a lot easier to clean because all I have to do is pull the plug and let it take its course.


----------



## sneakyr (Aug 1, 2008)

new member [I live in Columbia S.C.] I posted pics 2 days or so ago showing my box.After all the years shaking them off and having 30 or 40 flounder in bottom of boat stepping down all but busting my behind i came up with this.At nite i fire up glow stick and hang inside box.May or may not be instrested look a few threads down SC just curious.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's my set up. I can reach back and pullem off and never look back( That way you don't miss any.) Just put a little ice in the box to keep them cool until stop and put them in other cooler.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a couple of nights of gigging with a NEW cooler.



















I've got to rig me somethingup like flounder9.75 has.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Flounder9.75 (8/4/2008)*Here's my set up. I can reach back and pullem off and never look back( That way you don't miss any.) Just put a little ice in the box to keep them cool until stop and put them in other cooler.


I can't figure that thing out? Do you have to lay your gig flat on the front deck and slide it in between the deckand the bar? Yes, I graduated from Pensacola High.


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

Something else you can do is take a 2x6 about 2 1/2 feet in length and cut a somewhat wide vee in the end. Just stand on the 2x6 on a raised flat surface with the vee over the cooler, place the gig in the vee with the fish under the board and give it a yank. Works good and its cheap.

Jeff


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Flounder9.75 (8/4/2008)*Here's my set up. I can reach back and pullem off and never look back( That way you don't miss any.) Just put a little ice in the box to keep them cool until stop and put them in other cooler.
> ...




With the little bit of bend that's in the "cleat" my gig will slide right in the groove without any problems


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (8/4/2008)*Here is a couple of nights of gigging with a NEW cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


suposed to gig the flounder...not the cooler oke


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (8/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *murphyslaw (8/4/2008)*Here is a couple of nights of gigging with a NEW cooler.
> ...




Big gig :letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a nice looking Gig...is that custom or bought from a store/internet???


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking at the barbs on that thing, it appears to be the Seastriker 5 prong gig.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bbb (8/5/2008)*Looking at the barbs on that thing, it appears to be the Seastriker 5 prong gig.


That's the one. I got it at boatersworld in G/B. You can get them with a single prong all the way up to five prongs. I have never had a fish come off of it.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got that same one. As long as you bring em in head first your okay, but if you bring a good one straight up and that flounder starts to get pissed off it'll come out. Lost some good fish because of that. Now if I get a real good one, 22" or better, I'll reach down and hold them on it if its not to deep.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Some good ideas, thanks guys. I still don't know exactly what I want. I've learned what works on one boat may not work so well on a different one. I know I don't want to trash my new cooler right away, and don't want to carry extra stuff (tote, etc.). In the meantime, I made up a "prototype de-gigger" out of a 3' piece of PT 1X6. I cut a slot in it, which will hang over the cooler and I'll stand on the other end (up on the front deck). If it works well (or not), I'll let you know. I imagine after a trip or two, I'll have an upgrade in mind. I like that cleat idea, but for my boat it'd have to be different. I haven't stuck a flounder since I sold my last boat, and this one is just about ready....I'm PUMPED!

:letsparty


----------

